# Jefferson County FL Grown un!



## HALOJmpr (Jan 10, 2013)

This one may make you find a tree real quick if you aren't prepared.

 Joe Morgan & Ariel Diaz with this massive 330 .lb wild hog taken in Southern Jefferson County!


----------



## bfghunter (Jan 10, 2013)

That thing would mean mug in at any time I bet! Congrats on a NICE pigglet.


----------



## bfghunter (Jan 10, 2013)

You* not in


----------



## Greg45 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was ready to start climbing when i saw the pic what a pig congrats


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 10, 2013)

I just got confirmation that this piggy was dog caught too ... makes it a bit better in my book.


----------



## oldways (Jan 11, 2013)

Good un


----------



## PURVIS (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice hog fellows hes full grown for sure.


----------



## jaredbeecher (Jan 11, 2013)

Dang fine hog!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 11, 2013)

Good un for sure! That southern part of Avalon borders my club and that's where the largest population of hogs are.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 14, 2013)

Maaannn look at those blades!


----------



## mudpie82 (Jan 15, 2013)

wow what some blades


----------



## GAFLAjd (Aug 12, 2013)

*south jefferson pig*

Joe,
I  reckon  fellers like those do a good job of keeping you from worrying about the bears!

  Not sure my N Jefferson BMC yard dog would be up for him OR a bear!

Vacuum cleaner salesmen and politicians, on the other hand, don't need to be coming  up the front porch steps.


----------

